# Bara



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

My 3 yo female, Bara vom haus Summerzeit, BH OFA good H&E









She's a daughter of Lazer vom Landschaft SchH3, KKL1 x Afra vom Betenhaus BH OFA good
Sue


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Wow. I know less than nothing about GSD conformation, but IMO that is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks for the compliments so far. I'm really pleased with her, she has very nice drives, is strong and confident in the bitework, good hunt drive...from Lazer's only litter thus far. Structurally she's better than her dad. The judge for her BH, Johannes Grewe, was very complimentary, as well as Bernhard Flinks at our seminar. 
Sue


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice female with a strong head. Flat withers and a topline that could be a bit "smoother". Her croup is slightly steep and should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though her upper arm should be longer. I would like to see tighter feet though they are hard to see in the photo. 

Any head shots that are closer?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

She is a beast!


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks for the critique Lisa. Head shot:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice! Love her compact, solid look and good bone! She looks powerful.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is one BEAUTIFUL dog!

Her body looks perfect to me. 

:wub:

(I have no experience critiqueing)


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Oh, yes, she's powerful  At our seminar Bernhard Flinks stated "This is a female that should be used for breeding." Was a very nice compliment from him. And although this was Lazer's only litter thus far, it's nice to see that he can produce.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

stealthq said:


> Wow. I know less than nothing about GSD conformation, but IMO that is one gorgeous dog.


I got lost in the acronyms, but I was in awe of that spectacular dog and her amazing coat. She's gorgeous!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice head and dark eyes. Is her left ear a bit soft or just how she was holding it for the photo?


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Just a tad soft, the crease isn't that pronounced, but it was "buggy" outside.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, that's the way to bring them down. if i knew
anything about confirmation i might agree with you
but i don't so the OP has a beautiful dog in my eyes.



lhczth said:


> Very nice female with a strong head. Flat withers and a topline that could be a bit "smoother". Her croup is slightly steep and should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though her upper arm should be longer. I would like to see tighter feet though they are hard to see in the photo.
> 
> Any head shots that are closer?


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

doggiedad said:


> yeah, that's the way to bring them down. if i knew
> anything about confirmation i might agree with you
> but i don't so the OP has a beautiful dog in my eyes.


Don't worry..I was looking for the critique..no such thing as perfect. Good way to understand what I'm looking at  I thought it was very complimentary..and doesn't mean she inferred the dog is not beautiful.

Sue


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Very nice head and dark eyes. Is her left ear a bit soft or just how she was holding it for the photo?


 
Don't mean to hi jack this thread but I had to say super nice litter your girl had. Love the bone, color and expressions on all the pups.

Denise


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful!

I am not one to critique so I will just agree with Lisa. 

I really like her though!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you, Denise.

Doggiedad. This is a critique section and people know this when they post pictures.


----------

